# Stagmomantis limbata mating



## Danny. (Nov 30, 2012)

A few pics of them mating around September but haven't been on to post them. Sorry in advance for the crappy cell phone pic overload. Hahaha

Getting into position ...







Almost ...






That's the spot lol ...





















She laid this Ooth 3 days later.


----------



## Danny. (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol ...






This was the 2nd time she mated ... In total she mated 3 times, ate her mate and laid 4 Ooths ...


----------



## Danny. (Nov 30, 2012)

She went from this.






To all grown up, snacking on a grasshopper.


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice, how long were they attached for?


----------



## sally (Nov 30, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Danny. (Dec 1, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Nice, how long were they attached for?


First time 13 hrs. Second and third 10 hrs.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

are you sure thats a stagmo limbata, all the ones ive seen are bright green, male and female included


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep 100% sure, they vary in color. Maybe due to locality?

My sis caught me one about a 1yr ago that was green and she lives in Chino.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

thats around my area, all growing up i have only seen green ones. thats interesting


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

Very interesting, all the ones I've caught in my area are yellowish/light brown no greenies.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

interesting indeed. i wonder what the location has to do with anything, i know that ontario, pomona, and chino area get warmer and more humid than out by L.A., where in L.A are you?


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hacienda Heights and East L.A.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

Hacienda is just past Diamond bar isnt it?!! east L.A.? like El Monte area? cuz thats not too far from where i grew up so i dont think the weather makes difference then


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep, Diamond bar and El Monte aren't far from me and the weather isn't much different.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

i work right on Db Blvd. by the 57 , 60, and 71 frwy


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

626 in the house! Lol


----------



## Shfty (Dec 19, 2012)

the color variation is based on humidity and habitat , here in Mexico the brown ones are usually found outside the city in dry areas and mostly feed on grasshoppers. The green ones are found in farms or near rivers mostly near trees


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

thats why i asked him where he was from, there is no difference in habitat from where i live and where he is at


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

Where in Mexico are you?

I wonder how far Stagmomantis limbata range is.


----------



## Shfty (Dec 19, 2012)

i am in central mexico but they are found everywhere here, most people dont know them as mantis they are known here as " campamocha" and thought to be poisonous, from what i know they range all over mexico


----------



## Ntsees (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone has their own opinion on the coloring. My opinion is that they will gradually change colors with each succeeding molt to match the vegetation they are on. For example, a European mantid in the wild living on green plants will eventually become green. Those living on branches, bark, etc. will become brown. Those that live amongst the crisp dry yellow grasses will become yellow. This coloring should apply to limbatas as well (colors brown and green should, but I'm not sure about yellow).


----------



## Shfty (Dec 19, 2012)

i think you are right.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 19, 2012)

i cant say you are right or wrong, ive always only kept adult mantids so, who knows what colors they went through, but in all the pics of a californica they are that beige/green color once they are adult. they look exactly the same there is just a diff in color..... im just saying, im not an expert, im just curious


----------



## Danny. (Dec 19, 2012)

Shfty said:


> i am in central mexico but they are found everywhere here, most people dont know them as mantis they are known here as " campamocha" and thought to be poisonous, from what i know they range all over mexico


I recall catching some on my grandpas ranch in Jalisco but I had no clue limbata were that deep into Mexico. I think there is Stagmomantis sinaloense too.

As for “campamocha" that's what us Mexicanos call them. Haha


----------

